# 

## wally666

Drodzy forumowicze,

jestem na etapie finalizacji zakupu dzialki, koncepcja budynku siedzie w mojej glowie od kilki lat, jestem zdecydowany postawic sredniej wielkosci parterowa stodole i jako glownego budulca, wykorzystac SILKE 18cm (ew. 24cm - projekt powstanie wkrotce).

Czytajac o roznych materialach natrafilem na wiele opinii fachowcow, ze silikaty sa swietne jesli chodzi o akumulacje ciepla, wytrzymalosc, akustyke jednak ich pieta achillesowa jest wlasnie slaba izolacyjnosc cieplna.

Jak to jest z potencialnym przegrzewaniem domu z silikatow w lecie. Zakladam, ze domek bedzie ocieplony min 22-25 dobrego styropianu (grafit?) a w domu bedzie chodzila wentylacja mechaniczna. 

Pytania:
1. czy faktycznie w lecie moze dochodzic do nadmiernej akumulacji ciepla przez sciany zewnetrzne i nic oprocz klimy tego nie wypedzi az do wrzesnia?
2. czy zwiekszenie grubosci scian zewnetrzncych z 18 na 24cm pomoze czy bardziej przeszkodzi w przegrzewaniu domu,

Teorie juz znam, teraz prosze o wypowiedzi ludzi ktorzy faktycznie posiadaja dom wybudowany w takiej technologii od kilku lat i spotkali (albo i nie) sie z takim problemem.

----------


## fotohobby

Mam pelne 18cm, 20cm grafitu, WM i przegrzewanie nie wystepuje.

----------


## maciuspala

Ja bym jeszcze dodał ich ogromną wadę....kruchość.
Do mnie na 3200 bloczków połowa ma mniejsze lub większe uszkodzenia.Ale to nie dotyczy wszystkich partii poprostu podobno są słabsze partie jak moja która trafiła się z zakladu w Kluczach.

----------


## fotohobby

Ja mialem uszkodzonych kilkanascie szt. No, jeśl silikat jest kruchy, to co moźna powiedzieć o ceramice z porami, czy betonie komórkowym ?

----------


## jak_kolwiek

niestety chyba ja walcze z usunięciem nagromadzonego ciepła - wydaje mi się, że za późno ogrzewanie wyłączyłem i teraz nie mogę ochłodzić domu - nieważne co bym robił - wietrzenia, przeciągi zasłonięte okna - nie mogę zejść poniżej 24 stopni na dole i 26 na poddaszu.

----------


## fotohobby

Rolety masz ?
Poddasze, to ciezka sprawa. 

Ja mam dziś 23C salon, 21.5 sypialnia , na zewnatrz jest 18 i patrzac na zachmurzenie pewnie wiele wiecej dziś nie bedzie to calkiem komfortowy rozkład temperatur

----------


## jak_kolwiek

nie mam rolet i bardzo żałuje - ale jak słońce daje to okna zasłonięte. rano jak wychodziłem to 24 było na dole - 25 na poddaszu - czyli u mnie standard - mam nadzieje, że przez te ochłodzenie spadnie u mnie temp do 20.

a tak na marginesie: ściana silka 24, styropian grafit 20 cm, poddasze 30 cm wełna plusz stryszek 15cm. w podłodze 15 cm, wentylacja mechaniczna, okna 3 szybowe - dosyć ciepłe - więc ciepło za bardzo nie ma gdzie uciekać  :smile:

----------


## wally666

Dzieki za odpowiedzi, szczerze mowiac to ciezko wyciagnac jednoznaczne wnioski. Obecnie mieszkam na poddaszu domu pietrowego, wybudowanego z suporexu 24cm i ocieplonego zwyklym bialym styropianem 14cm. Na poddaszu jest 16cm welny + wrzucilem welne rowniez na strychu. Obecnie na poddaszu mam w pokojach po 21st, to samo na dole. Owszem, ostre slonce sprzed 2-3 tygodni potrafilo mi nagrzac gore do 26-27stC i ratowalem sie klima ale jesli przy takich warunkach jak obecnie kolega *jak_kolwiek* zdarzyl zakumulowac cieplo w scianach to zaczynam sie troche martwic...

*fotohobby* czy grzejesz cala plyte czy masz dylatacje miedzy plyta a wylewka / podlogowka? Rozumiem, ze piszac rolety masz na mysli rolety antywlamaniowe a nie zaluzje fasadowe?

----------


## jak_kolwiek

źle mnie zrozumiałeś - ja nie napisałem, że w takich warunkach zakumulowałem - chodziło mi o to, że wyłączyłem ogrzewanie za późno i całe ciepło, które mi weszło w ściany zimą teraz nie miało warunków do tego aby uciec - zauważ, że do niedawna mieliśmy dość ciepłą aurę na zewnątrz.

----------


## Pod

Fantazjujesz, to ciepło które było w ścianach po okresie grzewczym uciekło dawno dawno temu.

----------


## fotohobby

> źle mnie zrozumiałeś - ja nie napisałem, że w takich warunkach zakumulowałem - chodziło mi o to, że wyłączyłem ogrzewanie za późno i całe ciepło, które mi weszło w ściany zimą teraz nie miało warunków do tego aby uciec - zauważ, że do niedawna mieliśmy dość ciepłą aurę na zewnątrz.


Jak mogles "wyłączyć zbyt późno" ?

Mam na sterowniku 21.8C i póki trzeba kociol grzał utrzymując tą temperaturę, jak nie  trzeba, to przestał. Mialem w kwietniu wyłączyć i w 20C siedzieć ?

Ty po prostu wpuszczasz zbyt wiele energii do domu - czy to przez izolację poddasza, ktora xzesto bywa słabym ogniwem domu, czy przez okna. Przyslanianie ich od wewnatrz niewiele daje, bo energia przechodzi przez szybe, zatrzymuje sie na tkaninie zasłony i jest przekazywana do wewnatrz pomieszczenia.

----------


## fotohobby

> Dzieki za odpowiedzi, szczerze mowiac to ciezko wyciagnac jednoznaczne wnioski. Obecnie mieszkam na poddaszu domu pietrowego, wybudowanego z suporexu 24cm i ocieplonego zwyklym bialym styropianem 14cm. Na poddaszu jest 16cm welny + wrzucilem welne rowniez na strychu. Obecnie na poddaszu mam w pokojach po 21st, to samo na dole. Owszem, ostre slonce sprzed 2-3 tygodni potrafilo mi nagrzac gore do 26-27stC i ratowalem sie klima ale jesli przy takich warunkach jak obecnie kolega *jak_kolwiek* zdarzyl zakumulowac cieplo w scianach to zaczynam sie troche martwic...
> 
> *fotohobby* czy grzejesz cala plyte czy masz dylatacje miedzy plyta a wylewka / podlogowka? Rozumiem, ze piszac rolety masz na mysli rolety antywlamaniowe a nie zaluzje fasadowe?


Jak zbiles temperature klimą, to nawet nie porównuj... 
Mnie bezwładność akumulacji bardzo odpoeiada - jak bylbokrex upału nagrzewalo sie powoli, a teraz trzyma fajbą temperaturę. Jskbym mial 21C, to by mi się kocioł właczyl, a na pewno musislbym dogrzać łazienkę.

Msm izolacje między płytą a wylewką. Rolewy okienne, zewnętrzne

----------


## jak_kolwiek

> Jak moglesc"wyłączyć zbyt późno" ?
> 
> Mam na sterowniku 21.8, póki trzeba kociol grzeł, jak nid trzeba, to nie przestał. Mialem w kwietniu wyłączyć i w 20C siedzieć ?


mam nastawione na 21,5 w dzień i w nocy. trochę się zagapiłem i ogrzewanie wyłączyłem w połowie/pod koniec maja. w normalnych warunkach dom podczas nocy i zimniejszych dni by się stopniowo wychładzał. mój nie miał takiej okazji bo zaraz w czerwcu przyszły rekordowo wysokie temperatury. dlatego uważam, że to ciepło ze ścian z okresu grzewczego.

----------


## fotohobby

No to sie mylisz. Wyedytowalem i uzupełnilem mojego poprzedniego posta.

Ja utrzymywalem caly czas 21.8-22C i kotla nie wyłaczylem do tej pory.
Poki temp nie spadnie do poniżej 21.8 to grzać jie bedzie. Ostatnio dogrzewal trochę w maju.

----------


## jak_kolwiek

e tam - po prostu masz słabiej dom izolowany i ciepło Ci szybciej ucieka  :big tongue: 

Dodatkowo nie masz stropu monolitycznego oraz masz cieńszą ścianę dlatego nazbierałeś mniej ciepła  :big grin:

----------


## jak_kolwiek

zobacze jak będzie się zachowywał budynek jak trochę się wychłodzi - jak okaże się, że później będzie temp utrzymywała się na niższych poziomach to oczywiście nie omieszkam się pochwalić moją racją. 

jeżeli natomiast będzie znowy 24-26 to się nie odezwę i będę w ciszy i pokorze szukać rolet

----------


## anemonek

> Ja bym jeszcze dodał ich ogromną wadę....kruchość.
> Do mnie na 3200 bloczków połowa ma mniejsze lub większe uszkodzenia.Ale to nie dotyczy wszystkich partii poprostu podobno są słabsze partie jak moja która trafiła się z zakladu w Kluczach.


Rozmawiałam z hurtownikiem, który na moje pytanie o silikaty odpowiedział, że zrezygnował ze współpracą z Kluczami ze względu na wiele reklamacji. Polecał Silpro z Oławy, podobno mają nową linię produkcyjną i silikat jest dobrej jakości. Czy to prawda - nie wiem, piszę, co mi powiedział.

----------


## wally666

Dla ścisłości, używałem klimy owszem ale nastawiam na temp 24-25stC I to na kilka h wieczorem. Zakładam, że jeśli w ścianach jest ogromna ilość ciepła zakumulowana to dmuchając po kilka h dziennie klima, nie dam rady skutecznie pozbyć sie nadmiaru ciepła ze ścian? Analogicznie go gotowania jajka na twardo - po ugotowaniu mogę je wrzucić do zimnej wody i po minucie wyjąć a jajko i tak zaraz zrobi się cieplej od energii cieplnej zakumulowanej w jego wnętrzu.

----------


## Greg_81

> nie mam rolet i bardzo żałuje - ale jak słońce daje to okna zasłonięte. rano jak wychodziłem to 24 było na dole - 25 na poddaszu - czyli u mnie standard - mam nadzieje, że przez te ochłodzenie spadnie u mnie temp do 20.
> 
> a tak na marginesie: ściana silka 24, styropian grafit 20 cm, poddasze 30 cm wełna plusz stryszek 15cm. w podłodze 15 cm, wentylacja mechaniczna, okna 3 szybowe - dosyć ciepłe - więc ciepło za bardzo nie ma gdzie uciekać


jak_kolwiek masz ocieplenie bardzo zbliżone do tego co planuje, silka w scianach 24 cm, jeszcze usytuowanie domu względem stron świata ma znaczenie i jak duże są okna  itd ,jaki posiadasz projekt i jaki typ ogrzewania ?
U mnie od południa planuje rolety, jedynie tam gdzie zadaszenie nad tarasem odpuszczę , jedna roleta 1560zŁ...

----------


## jak_kolwiek

> jak_kolwiek masz ocieplenie bardzo zbliżone do tego co planuje, silka w scianach 24 cm, jeszcze usytuowanie domu względem stron świata ma znaczenie i jak duże są okna  itd ,jaki posiadasz projekt i jaki typ ogrzewania ?
> U mnie od południa planuje rolety, jedynie tam gdzie zadaszenie nad tarasem odpuszczę , jedna roleta 1560zŁ...



mój projekt to Promień Słońca wersja lustrzana - wejście mniej więcej w kierunku północnego zachodu. ogrzewanie gazowe - 100% podłogowej.

----------


## imrahil

u mnie się nie przegrzewa. czasem się wspomagamy uchyleniem okien, najcieplej w domu było około 24°C - w sypialni na piętrze, ale nie wieczorem, ale rano (dużo zysków bytowych w stosunku do strat). w pozostałych pomieszczeniach w tym roku jeszcze 23°C nie przekroczyło. czasem uchylamy okna na noc (ale rzadko w sypialni, bo żona nie lubi jak chociaż trochę wieje). w tym roku wspomagamy się GWC, ale rok temu bez GWC też problemów nie było (częściej uchylaliśmy na noc okna). podstawowym elementem chroniącym przed przegrzaniem są rolety. bez tego byłoby jak w piekarniku i to raczej dotyczy każdego domu (chyba że mamy mocno zacienione okna)

silikat i żelbet doskonale pomagają w przejściu przez okresowe ocieplenie i dotrwaniu do dni ze spadkami temperatur (działa też w drugą stronę - jak w sierpniu zdarzają się bardzo chłodne dni, to w domu jest uczucie jakby działało ogrzewanie). izolacja to styropian grafitowy 30 cm, 50 cm wełny w stropie piętra, ściany z silikatu 24 cm i 12 cm, rekuperator

----------


## Regius

> Rozmawiałam z hurtownikiem, który na moje pytanie o silikaty odpowiedział, że zrezygnował ze współpracą z Kluczami ze względu na wiele reklamacji. Polecał Silpro z Oławy, podobno mają nową linię produkcyjną i silikat jest dobrej jakości. Czy to prawda - nie wiem, piszę, co mi powiedział.


Mam u siebie Sil-Pro i nie jest niestety idealnie - zdarzają się wybraki (na około 2000 wymurowanych bloczków miałem około 15, które moim zdaniem nie nadawały się do wmurowania), czy bloczki o różnej wysokości (nawet 3-5 mm na wysokości).

----------


## maciuspala

> Mam u siebie Sil-Pro i nie jest niestety idealnie - zdarzają się wybraki (na około 2000 wymurowanych bloczków miałem około 15, które moim zdaniem nie nadawały się do wmurowania), czy bloczki o różnej wysokości (nawet 3-5 mm na wysokości).


To wrecz idealnie....w ceramice na 72 szt spokojnie 5-10 szt jest uszkodzona i idzie na docinkę, u mnie na wmurowane 2000 bloczków ok.1000 miało uszkodzenia.Ale wg przedstawiciela firmy to nie apteka i się to przecież przykryje styropianem i tynkiem więc w czym problem.
Jak powiedziałem że chciałem to szpachlować zamiast tynkować to usłyszałem że te bloczki nie nadają się do szpachlowania bo powinienem zamówić sobie wersje na lico to wtedy były by proste.Tylko jak się to ma do tolerancji 2mm podawanej przez producentów.

----------


## Greg_81

> u mnie się nie przegrzewa. czasem się wspomagamy uchyleniem okien, najcieplej w domu było około 24°C - w sypialni na piętrze, ale nie wieczorem, ale rano (dużo zysków bytowych w stosunku do strat). w pozostałych pomieszczeniach w tym roku jeszcze 23°C nie przekroczyło. czasem uchylamy okna na noc (ale rzadko w sypialni, bo żona nie lubi jak chociaż trochę wieje). w tym roku wspomagamy się GWC, ale rok temu bez GWC też problemów nie było (częściej uchylaliśmy na noc okna). podstawowym elementem chroniącym przed przegrzaniem są rolety. bez tego byłoby jak w piekarniku i to raczej dotyczy każdego domu (chyba że mamy mocno zacienione okna)
> 
> silikat i żelbet doskonale pomagają w przejściu przez okresowe ocieplenie i dotrwaniu do dni ze spadkami temperatur (działa też w drugą stronę - jak w sierpniu zdarzają się bardzo chłodne dni, to w domu jest uczucie jakby działało ogrzewanie). izolacja to styropian grafitowy 30 cm, 50 cm wełny w stropie piętra, ściany z silikatu 24 cm i 12 cm, rekuperator


No właśnie rolety rolety ...
imrahil - jaki masz projekt i czy rolety posiadasz we wszystkich oknach, pytam gdyż u siebie przewiduje od południa ale mam trzy okna 150x150 od wschodu i zastanawiam się czy bedę żałował jak nie wstawię rolet, z drugiej strony koszta związane z zakupem są duże?
Ja również mam sciany z silikatu 24 z http://www.ppmb-niemce.com.pl/index....d=62&Itemid=64 bardzo mało było pęknięć, co prawda jeszcze nie mieszkam w swoim domu ale jak czytam wypowiedzi tych którzy już pomieszkują utwuerdzam się w przekonaniu że wybrałem odpowiedzni materiał  konstrukcyjny.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Nigdy nie zdecydowałbym się na inwestycję w rolety zewnętrzne na ścianie wschodniej budynku. U nas w domu zamiast rolet zew. W naszej sypialni świetnie sprawdzają się zasłony "black out".
Zanim pomieszczenie przejmie energię cieplną, słońce zmieni swoje położenie a zasłony nie dopuszczą do przegrzania pokoju. Polecam.

----------


## Greg_81

> Nigdy nie zdecydowałbym się na inwestycję w rolety zewnętrzne na ścianie wschodniej budynku. U nas w domu zamiast rolet zew. W naszej sypialni świetnie sprawdzają się zasłony "black out".
> Zanim pomieszczenie przejmie energię cieplną, słońce zmieni swoje położenie a zasłony nie dopuszczą do przegrzania pokoju. Polecam.


Tomasz 131 rozumiem , ale te okna to u mnie min kuchnia, salon i pokój i tego typu zasłon w kuchni nie zamontuje...

----------


## wally666

A nie wystarczy zaprojektować dłuższy okap albo pergole dorzucić? Nie sztuką opuścić rolety i wegetować z półmroku, wolałbym ograniczyć bezpośrednie operowanie słońca niz się od niego kompletnie zaslaniac

----------


## fotohobby

> Nigdy nie zdecydowałbym się na inwestycję w rolety zewnętrzne na ścianie wschodniej budynku. U nas w domu zamiast rolet zew. W naszej sypialni świetnie sprawdzają się zasłony "black out".
> Zanim pomieszczenie przejmie energię cieplną, słońce zmieni swoje położenie a zasłony nie dopuszczą do przegrzania pokoju. Polecam.


A ja mam  od wschodu i nie wyobrażam sobie, ile miałbym *C w sypialni, gdybym ich nie założył. 
Mam trzy okna od wschodu - sypialnia, pokój dziecka i kuchnia, w upały są otwierane rano do połowy, a przed naszym wyjściem do pracy przymykane do 4/5 (za wyjątkiem pokoju syna, ale przed oknem rośnie jabłoń).
Mam w sypialni 22-22.5C nawet w największe upały.

----------


## fotohobby

> A nie wystarczy zaprojektować dłuższy okap albo pergole dorzucić? Nie sztuką opuścić rolety i wegetować z półmroku, wolałbym ograniczyć bezpośrednie operowanie słońca niz się od niego kompletnie zaslaniac


A jak pomoże okap pomieszczeniom o wschodniej, albo zachodniej ekspozycji ? 
Poza tym, w sypialni mogę mieć półmrok, bo tam przez cały dzień nikogo nie ma, w kuchni doświetlenie zapewniają jeszcze dwie inne ściany i okna w nich, bo jest otwarta na salon.
U dziecka opuszczenie do 1/2, plus drzewo za oknem zapewnia odpowiednią ilość światła i ochronę przed upałem.

----------


## Greg_81

aby sprecyzować u mnie salon- dwa okna balkonowe z czego jedno zakryte bedzie tarasem drugie roleta (strona południowa), strona wschodnia to jedno okno salonu, drugie kuchnia połączona z salonem i pokój.

----------


## KAJTEK_23

> u mnie się nie przegrzewa. czasem się wspomagamy uchyleniem okien, najcieplej w domu było około 24°C - w sypialni na piętrze, ale nie wieczorem, ale rano (dużo zysków bytowych w stosunku do strat). w pozostałych pomieszczeniach w tym roku jeszcze 23°C nie przekroczyło. czasem uchylamy okna na noc (ale rzadko w sypialni, bo żona nie lubi jak chociaż trochę wieje). w tym roku wspomagamy się GWC, ale rok temu bez GWC też problemów nie było (częściej uchylaliśmy na noc okna). podstawowym elementem chroniącym przed przegrzaniem są rolety. bez tego byłoby jak w piekarniku i to raczej dotyczy każdego domu (chyba że mamy mocno zacienione okna)
> 
> silikat i żelbet doskonale pomagają w przejściu przez okresowe ocieplenie i dotrwaniu do dni ze spadkami temperatur (działa też w drugą stronę - jak w sierpniu zdarzają się bardzo chłodne dni, to w domu jest uczucie jakby działało ogrzewanie). izolacja to styropian grafitowy 30 cm, 50 cm wełny w stropie piętra, ściany z silikatu 24 cm i 12 cm, rekuperator


Gdzies widzialem Twoj wpis ze koszty ogrzewania twojego domu to 700zl... Mozes napisac czym ogrzewasz, jakie wymiary domu i ile kondygnacji?? Ogolnie jakies szczegoly jak uzyskales taki wynik... Z gory dzieki

----------

